# Windows Media Player kommandozeilen gesteuert starten



## genesys (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den windows medialplayer (am liebsten den alten - wmplayer2.exe der standardmässig unter win2k installiert ist) per Kommandozeilenaufruf so starten kann, dass er ein ganz bestimmtes file im Vollbildmodus abspielt und nach dem Abspielen beendet ist wirklich wichtig, dass das genau so passiert.... andere player gehen auch nicht . . .

thx!


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2004)

Also mit

mplayer2.exe /fullscreen LW:\dein_Ordner\Deine.Datei

sollte das laufen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## genesys (1. Juni 2004)

Super das funktioniert schonmal  danke!
Wie krieg ichs nun noch hin, dass er nach dem Durchspielen des files automatisch beendet
oder kann ich den mplayer irgendwie so konfigurieren, dass er das standardmässig macht?


----------



## wackelpudding (1. Juni 2004)

*mplayer2.exe /fullscreen /play /close "ordner\file.ext"*

fullscreen = Player startet im Vollbild.
play = Video wird automatisch abgespielt.
close = Player schließt sich nach Ende des Videos.

Hab’ das erst vor paar Tagen auf einer VideoCD gesehen – versichere dir also, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## genesys (2. Juni 2004)

das ist cool 
jetzt sollte es nur noch irgendwie möglich sein, das bedienen mit der Maus (einmal klicken anhalten, doppelklicken aus dem Vollbildmodus raus) verunmöglicht werden . . . . 
denn, wenn man während dem Vorspielen einmal klickt, beendet der mediaplayer am ende des films nicht . . . .

hat da jemand ne Idee zu?


----------



## wackelpudding (2. Juni 2004)

Das Verhalten des MPlayer2, das du hier nennst, kann ich reproduzieren, allerdings hab’ ich jetzt über Google und die MS Knowledge Base nichts weiter an Parametern für den MPlayer2 gefunden. Halt nur die, die ich bereits aufgeführt habe.
Du musst also wohl versuchen, die Maus anderweitig zu de-aktivieren.


----------

